

Rejected names for the original Xbox - normalocity
http://www.edge-online.com/features/11-x-cyberplayground-ehq-the-rejected-names-for-microsofts-first-console/

======
pvnick
Years ago, when I interned at Microsoft, they did a company survey to figure
out what to name what would become Vista. The top two names were Windows
Hooker and Windows Heroin. True story.

~~~
normalocity
What about TJ Hooker?
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083486/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083486/)

------
MereInterest
> PTP or P2P (Powered To Play)

How could that even come up as an option, given the pre-existing usage, peer-
to-peer?

~~~
fuzzix
Yes, we're always very careful in this industry not to overload TLAs.

------
cju
> TSO (Three, Six, Zero)

Already the "360" that have been used later.

~~~
normalocity
I can only imagine someone trying to explain the logic on this one in some ad
copy somewhere. "TSO" is the kind of name that requires its own FAQ entry just
to explain, and even then it doesn't make sense.

~~~
Someone
Not for the old guys:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Sharing_Option](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Sharing_Option).
Thinking of it, you may be right about the "doesn't make sense" part.

------
normalocity
Unlike the other link I saw about this, this one links directly to the article
containing the list, rather than the reblog.

Really internet - are we re-blogging lists at this point? WTF - some people
just aren't trying anymore.

------
elzi
i actually liked "MEGA". the acronym was meh, but "Microsoft Mega" has a nice
ring to it. probably would have gotten some flack at release (sega mega drive,
etc) but overall i think the best out of those listed.

------
workbench
Christ those are all terrible

